
The new Silk Road will be in the blockchain and impossible to take down - brendanrius
https://github.com/brendan-rius/darkmall
======
SHAKEDECADE
Why would they (the humans they are) ban something if they can regulate/data
mining/monetize/control it? NFA weapons Highly addictive medications Drones
Dangerously poor quality imports Fiat currencies Exotic, Dangerous, endagered
animals as pets Your birth

------
mcappleton
I feel like this is just tempting the government to ban cryptocurrency
outright.

